# [SOLVED] Mplayer ma problem z SSA/ASS

## kamild

Witam!

Po jednym z ostatnich updatów SMplayer przestał obsługiwać napisy SSA/ASS.

Log mplayera:

```
/usr/bin/mplayer -noquiet -nofs -nomouseinput -vc ffh264vdpau,ffmpeg12vdpau,ffwmv3vdpau,ffvc1vdpau, -lavdopts skiploopfilter=all:threads=8 -sub-fuzziness 1 -identify -slave -vo vdpau -ao alsa -nokeepaspect -framedrop -dr -double -input nodefault-bindings:conf=/dev/null -stop-xscreensaver -wid 27263393 -monitorpixelaspect 1 -ass -embeddedfonts -ass-line-spacing 0 -ass-font-scale 1 -ass-force-style PlayResX=512,PlayResY=320,Name=Default,Fontname=DejaVu Sans,Fontsize=20,PrimaryColour=&H00ffffff,BackColour=&H00000000,OutlineColour=&H00000000,Bold=1,Italic=0,Alignment=2,BorderStyle=1,Outline=2,Shadow=3,MarginL=20,MarginR=20,MarginV=8 -fontconfig -font DejaVu Sans -subfont-autoscale 0 -subfont-osd-scale 20 -subfont-text-scale 20 -subcp enca:pl:CP1250 -vid 0 -sub /home/kamil/Pobieranie/Firefox/[WhyNot] Nurarihyon no Mago Sennen Makyou - 08 [249A4E6F].ass -subpos 100 -volume 100 -nocache -ss 7 -osdlevel 0 -slices -channels 2 -af scaletempo,equalizer=0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0 /home/kamil/Pobieranie/Firefox/[SJRIP]_Nurarihyon_no_Mago_Sennen_Makyou_-_08_[400p].mp4

MPlayer SVN-r32624-4.4.5 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team

Terminal type `unknown' is not defined.

Playing /home/kamil/Pobieranie/Firefox/[SJRIP]_Nurarihyon_no_Mago_Sennen_Makyou_-_08_[400p].mp4.

libavformat file format detected.

ID_VIDEO_ID=0

[lavf] stream 0: video (h264), -vid 0

ID_AUDIO_ID=0

[lavf] stream 1: audio (aac), -aid 0, -alang und

VIDEO:  [H264]  640x360  24bpp  30.000 fps  252.5 kbps (30.8 kbyte/s)

Clip info:

 major_brand: isom

ID_CLIP_INFO_NAME0=major_brand

ID_CLIP_INFO_VALUE0=isom

 minor_version: 1

ID_CLIP_INFO_NAME1=minor_version

ID_CLIP_INFO_VALUE1=1

 compatible_brands: isomavc1

ID_CLIP_INFO_NAME2=compatible_brands

ID_CLIP_INFO_VALUE2=isomavc1

ID_CLIP_INFO_N=3

ENCA detected charset: UTF-8

[ass] ENCA detected charset: UTF-8

[ass] Added subtitle file: <memory> (13 styles, 459 events)

ID_FILE_SUB_ID=0

ID_FILE_SUB_FILENAME=/home/kamil/Pobieranie/Firefox/[WhyNot] Nurarihyon no Mago Sennen Makyou - 08 [249A4E6F].ass

SUB: Added subtitle file (1): /home/kamil/Pobieranie/Firefox/[WhyNot] Nurarihyon no Mago Sennen Makyou - 08 [249A4E6F].ass

ID_FILENAME=/home/kamil/Pobieranie/Firefox/[SJRIP]_Nurarihyon_no_Mago_Sennen_Makyou_-_08_[400p].mp4

ID_DEMUXER=lavfpref

ID_VIDEO_FORMAT=H264

ID_VIDEO_BITRATE=252520

ID_VIDEO_WIDTH=640

ID_VIDEO_HEIGHT=360

ID_VIDEO_FPS=30.000

ID_VIDEO_ASPECT=1.7778

ID_AUDIO_FORMAT=MP4A

ID_AUDIO_BITRATE=63928

ID_AUDIO_RATE=44100

ID_AUDIO_NCH=2

ID_START_TIME=0.00

ID_LENGTH=1430.83

ID_SEEKABLE=1

ID_CHAPTERS=0

Opening video filter: [ass auto=1]

Couldn't open video filter 'ass'.

ASS: cannot add video filter

==========================================================================

Forced video codec: ffh264vdpau

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffh264vdpau] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264 (VDPAU))

==========================================================================

ID_VIDEO_CODEC=ffh264vdpau

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 63.9 kbit/4.53% (ratio: 7991->176400)

ID_AUDIO_BITRATE=63928

ID_AUDIO_RATE=44100

ID_AUDIO_NCH=2

Selected audio codec: [ffaac] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio))

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch floatle (4 bytes per sample)

ID_AUDIO_CODEC=ffaac

Starting playback...

[VD_FFMPEG] Trying pixfmt=0.

Movie-Aspect is 1.78:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

ID_VIDEO_ASPECT=1.7778

VO: [vdpau] 640x360 => 640x360 H.264 VDPAU acceleration 

[VD_FFMPEG] XVMC-accelerated MPEG-2.

MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: filter video

ID_SIGNAL=11

- MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.

  Recompile MPlayer with --enable-debug and make a 'gdb' backtrace and

  disassembly. Details in DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash.

- MPlayer crashed. This shouldn't happen.Szczególną uwag

  It can be a bug in the MPlayer code _or_ in your drivers _or_ in your

  gcc version. If you think it's MPlayer's fault, please read

  DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html and follow the instructions there. We can't and

  won't help unless you provide this information when reporting a possible bug.
```

W powyższym logu moją uwagę przykuł fragment: 

```
Opening video filter: [ass auto=1]

Couldn't open video filter 'ass'.

ASS: cannot add video filter
```

Przekompilowałem więc media-libs/libass (mplayer i smplayer również zostały przebudowane).

Nie bardzo mam pomysł co może powodować problem. Ma ktoś jakieś sugestie? Z góry dziękuję.

PS. Mplayer przy kompilacji wykrywa FreeType.

PS2. Flaga truetype jest włączona globalnieLast edited by kamild on Thu Aug 25, 2011 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Grosik

Nie podałeś informacji co do wersji poszczególnych pakietów. Zgaduję, że posiadasz freetype w wersji 2.4.6 i libass poniżej 0.9.13. W takiej sytuacji te dwa pakiety nie współpracują ze sobą zbyt dobrze, co może skutkować opisanymi przez Ciebie problemami. U mnie pomogła aktualizacja libass do wersji 0.9.13. Jeżeli nie chcesz instalować pakietu z gałęzi ~arch to konieczne może być zainstalowanie starszej wersji freetype (np. 2.4.4 - konieczne może być skorzystanie z overlaya, ponieważ z tego co widzę nie ma już tej wersji w portage).

----------

## kamild

Grosik dzięki wielkie za radę.  :Wink:  Dobrze zgadujesz, posiadam media-libs/freetype-2.4.6 oraz media-libs/libass-0.9.11. 

Zaraz spróbuję zaktualizować libass do wersji 0.9.13.

-------------- Edit: ------------------

Pomogło.  :Wink:  Jeszcze raz dzięki.

----------

